# Taste Of The Wild



## vonna (Jun 24, 2008)

I have switched Sata from Merrick to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. Is this too high is protein for him at almost 4 months?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

imo, the calcium levels are just too high for a growing gsd pup. all the totw varieties are right around 2% calcium. the protein levels would not concern me at all. imo, if diamond was responsible, they would caution customers that their taste of the wild line is not appropriate for large breed pups. the only grain free food ive seen so far that i would even consider feeding a gsd pup is orijen large breed puppy because it somewhat keeps the calcium levels in check.

it seems the foods that are well suited to gsd pups have grain in them. maybe someone who has chosen to feed a grainless food to their pup will chime in.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: v~I have switched Sata from Merrick to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. Is this too high is protein for him at almost 4 months?


The protien should be OK. 

But how much calcium and phosphorus does this food have? Too much calcium and phosporus is the reason that most grain free kibbles are not recommended for large breed puppies.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Roxy84,

We were posting at the same time









Where can you find the cal/phos for TOTW? I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

at one point in researching foods several month ago, i emailed them requesting the calc/phos levels, as they were not listed anywhere on their website. this was the reply i got:

Taste of the wild /calcium 2.1 ph 1.4

Pacific stream/ calcium 1.9 ph 1.1

wetlands/ calcium 2.1 ph 1.4

not quite sure which flavor the first one referred to

what had prompted me to check were the comments about this line in whole dog journal:

_Diamond Pet Products ~ Santa Clara, CA
Taste of the Wild
WDJ Comment: High protein and fat and high levels of calcium and phosphorus. Moderate carb and ash levels. Pacific Stream formula has lower protein and fat._ 

what bugs me is that on their website, under the description for each food, the very first bullet point reads: <u>for all life stages</u>

i guess i shouldn't expect more responsibility from diamond, eh?

the levels arent incredibly high as they are in some other grainless foods (evo, as an example) but it seems everything ive read on this issue promotes calcium levels closer to 1% for large breed pups.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, I totally understand about checking with the company when they don't feel the need to list the cal/phos.









I really wish they would just LIST IT ON THE WEBSITE! (This applies to ALL brands not just TOTW.

My guess is that he reason they list it as being for ALS, is because AAFCO says they can.

These are the AAFCO nutrient profiles.
---------growth and reproduction minimum//// adult maint. min//// maximum..... 
Calcium: 1.0 ///// 0.6///// 2.5 
Phosphorous: 0.8///// 0.5///// 1.6 
Ca ratio 1:1 ///// 1:1///// 2:1 

Don't get me wrong, I am NOT argueing(sp) with you, I too believe that the high cal/phos is not good for LB puppies.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If you want to go grain free for a pup try Natural Balance formulas. Calc and Phos are pretty close to 1%.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow, I've raised 2 pups strictly on TOTW pacific formula. Both hips look excellent so far. One I've since sold, the other Grace will go next Feb for her ofa's.


----------

